# Control motor AC inductivo ? . variador de frecuencia



## ferpor (Nov 19, 2008)

Primeramente , Gracias por la atensión.

Soy nuevo en el foro y llege buscando información sobre lo que les pregunto.
Tengo un motor AC inductivo monofasico que obtuve de un ventilador, necesito controlarlo de tal manera que pueda variar su velocidad.
Al iniciar mi busqueda encontre el circuito del dimmer , pero consultando otros temas me encontre que lo que necesito es variar la frecuencia del motor.
He estado buscando algun circuito para variar la frecuencia del motor pero no encuentro.
Solamente se  que un cicloconvertidor podria ayudarme a cambiar la frecuencia 
Les agradeceria mucho su ayuda en la construccion de este circuito
Pd. no puedo comprarlo porque es para un proyecto de la escuela
de antemano Saludos y gracias


----------



## marcial741 (Dic 19, 2008)

los motores monofasicos no se pueden variar lla velocidad ni la frecuencia 
la frecuencia solo se varia en los motores trifasicos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 19, 2008)

Eso no es del todo cierto para motores monofásicos se utilizan el puente H, solamente es necesario hacer el control para que el puente H haga control de semiciclo positivo y semiciclo negativo, y alimentar el puente H con un voltaje DC acorde al voltaje de operación del motor.

Entonces si es posible variar voltaje y frecuencia

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2008)

Si la potencia del motor es poca se puede emplear una serie de bobinas en serie para variar la velocidad


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

El poner elementos en serie con el motor no importa si son resistencias, capacitores o bobinas lo que hacen es aumentar el deslizamiento del motor. Esto es que se haga lento contra la frecuencia que lo alimenta.

La solución indicada del puente H es la apropiada pero es importante mencionar que si el motor tiene incluído un ventilador, al bajar las RPMs el caudal de enfriamiento se reduce y existe el riesgo de que el motor se queme. A veces es necesario añadir un ventilador fijo para enfriar el motor en lugar del original
(un ventilador para el ventilador?).

Suerte.


----------

